# Is this Colostethus flotator???



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I hope these are clear enough for an id.









here's another pic


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

It's really hard to say, many Colostethus species are very similar (little cryptic brown frogs).


----------



## apodemus (May 19, 2006)

No, definitely not C. flotator -- If they're from Central America they are most likely C. talamancae.

Twan


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like C. talamancae to me. I have a few myself, unfortunatly I don't have any males.

Remco


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Are those in your collection? In the US? If so I'd be very curious how they are doing, any behvioural observations etc.

Cheers,

 Afemoralis


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*c. flotator*

They are c. talamancae not flotator. I heard them call this morning and they sound just like the recording of talamancae.


----------

